# Способы отправить сообщения об ошибках (bugreport)

## globus

Здравия!

Развращённый Дебианом)), испытываю некоторые трудности. Просветите пож-ста.

1) Из самой системы в Gentoo нет возможности отправить баграпорт? В Дебиане есть reportbug, она позволяет искать возможные дубли, автоматически включает сопутствующую техно информацию (версии пакетов, система и т.д.) Тут не моги найти. Только, как говорится, BGO?

2) Опять же в Дебиане принимают всё подряд, пишите говорят ещё, разработчики сами берут на себя труд разобраться, если что перенаправляют, и т.п. В общем, полный сервис)) А тут, если я правильно понял, если нет сопровождающего пакета (need-maintainer@gentoo) и ещё что-то подобное, то надо слать отцам-прародителям напрямую?

----------

## globus

Молчание, как известно, знак согласия, так и запишем((

----------

## TigerJr

 *globus wrote:*   

> Здравия!
> 
> Развращённый Дебианом)), испытываю некоторые трудности. Просветите пож-ста.
> 
> 1) Из самой системы в Gentoo нет возможности отправить баграпорт? В Дебиане есть reportbug, она позволяет искать возможные дубли, автоматически включает сопутствующую техно информацию (версии пакетов, система и т.д.) Тут не моги найти. Только, как говорится, BGO?
> ...

 

1) А ещё вместе с багом в вританию утекают адреса, явки, пароли... ЗЫ

2) https://bugs.gentoo.org

Вы бы побольше ручками, ручками сэр) и терпения, терпения нас тут не так много

----------

## globus

Бум стараться  :Very Happy: 

----------

